# Timing belt instal start up...ya (videos)



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

so i finished the timing belt instal. reinstalled everything except bumper incase i needed to go back. i installed everything dead on and was pretty confident. i started it for the first time and got some weird noises. 2nd time sounded good and then the rpms jumped so i cut it right away. tried it a third time and it started even cleaner but the rpms jumped again. i have videos of all 3 start ups. i need advice on what to do next and what the h3ll is join on?!


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

The clicking noise sounds like the cam chain tensioner is going bad. It's much louder with the hood open and the plastic engine dressing removed. 

However, I don't think they are causing the car to not idle. Do you have a CEL? 

Did you replace all of the pulleys and tensioners that typically come in a kit? 

Did you remove any vacuum lines?


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

AndyTR32 said:


> The clicking noise sounds like the cam chain tensioner is going bad. It's much louder with the hood open and the plastic engine dressing removed.
> 
> However, I don't think they are causing the car to not idle. Do you have a CEL?
> 
> ...


 i replaced the timing belt, water pump, tensioner pulley, idler pulley, and serpentine belt. i have not checked for any codes. i haunt had it started any longer than it was in the video in wariness of damage so i don't think it would have thrown a CEL. i will scan for the hell of it and i didn't disconnect any vacuum lines.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Tate393 said:


> i replaced the timing belt, water pump, tensioner pulley, idler pulley, and serpentine belt. i have not checked for any codes. i haunt had it started any longer than it was in the video in wariness of damage so i don't think it would have thrown a CEL. i will scan for the hell of it and i didn't disconnect any vacuum lines.


 I don't think you're going to damage anything by running it. Since the car won't idle, I'd suspect vacuum leak, a sensor is unplugged or damaged, or the timing belt tensioner. Isn't there a hall sensor that is replaced with the timing belt kit? If it was a sensor, you'd get a CEL and a code pretty quickly. 

Since you replaced the accessory belt, make sure you've got it installed and routed properly. Maybe something is backwards and stalling the motor?


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

AndyTR32 said:


> I don't think you're going to damage anything by running it. Since the car won't idle, I'd suspect vacuum leak, a sensor is unplugged or damaged, or the timing belt tensioner. Isn't there a hall sensor that is replaced with the timing belt kit? If it was a sensor, you'd get a CEL and a code pretty quickly.
> 
> Since you replaced the accessory belt, make sure you've got it installed and routed properly. Maybe something is backwards and stalling the motor?


 everything is installed correctly. i didn't unplug any vacuum lines but i will check and post the results. il do another vid too


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

that rattle is the Cam chain tensioners, they rattle. 

it does kinda sound like there is a flapping sound though.
Did you replace the hydraulic dampener with the other stuff?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A4-A6-...at&hash=item4603871fda&vxp=mtr#ht_4080wt_1487

IF that was not reset( pressed in and held with pin) the timing belt was not properly tensioned and the belt is probably flappin on the coveropcorn:


----------

